# “We can afford to manage our public land”



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

"Please give us federal money"

https://www.ksl.com/article/4646195...quest-emergency-action-to-open-national-parks


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> "Please give us federal money"
> 
> https://www.ksl.com/article/4646195...quest-emergency-action-to-open-national-parks


MAGA!


----------

